

French startups getting ready to demonstrate against plans to tax exits at 60% - VSerge
http://flirtatiouslabs.com/post/32589397397/french-startups-getting-ready-to-demonstrate-against-pla

======
benguild
That seems like a ridiculous tax against one of the only growing industries
for young people to participate in….

------
samuel1604
at least there is good croissant there...

